# Notebook kaufen auf dem aktuelle Spiele laufen



## Maddin1392 (14. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute, 

Nach etlichen Jahren mit Desktop-PC habe ich mich dazu entschlossen ein Laptop zu kaufen. 

Folgende Vorrausstzungen sollte es erfüllen:
- min 17'' bildschirm
- max. 500 euro (inkl. OS)
- aktuelle Spiele sollten auf mittleren Einstellungen laufen (z.B. Anno 2070, GTA4, MW3)

Was nicht unbedingt sein muss/ wo gespart werden kann:
- neueste/kommende Spiele müssen nicht laufen (Crysis 3, GTA 5, watch dogs)
- Gewicht ist egal
- Mousepad und Keyboard sind auch egal da ich über Funkmaus/-tastatur gehen werde 
- Brenner muss nicht sein, genausowenig wie Blueray-player
- Batterielaufzeit, da ich den Laptop hauptsächlich zu Hause benutze

Da  ich mich mit Laptops absolut null auskenne, weiß ich gar nicht, ob es da überhaupt etwas passendes gibt. Als erste Idee hab ich an dieses Modell gedacht: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/43%2C2-45%2C47+cm+%2817-17%2C9%29/58632/ASUS+X73BR-TY020V.article

Bitte um Hilfe.

MfG

Maddin


----------



## svd (14. Juli 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt sind 500€ schlicht zu wenig, um ein brauchbares, einigermaßen spieletaugliches Notebook zu kaufen.
Langsamer DualCore Prozessor, untauglicher Grafikchip, langsame Festplatte... dazu reduzierst du noch die Auflösung und Details, 
damit Spiele genauso gut laufen, wie auf einem 5 Jahre alten PC... das kann ja nicht der Sinn der Sache sein. 
Wenn du das Teil hauptsächlich zu Hause betreibst, dazu mit extra Tastatur und Maus, fällt sogar das Argument der Platzersparnis weg.

Wenn du knallhart kalkulierst, kannst du auch für weniger als 500€ einen Battlefield 3 tauglichen PC zusammenstellen. Wenn der einen Bluetooth Dongle hat, stehen auch nur Maus, Tastatur und der Monitor auf dem Tisch...


----------



## Maddin1392 (14. Juli 2012)

Naja es sollte schon ein Laptop sein. Ich möchte es nämlich im ganzen Haus benutzen, z.B. aufm Balkon oder an den Fernseher anschließen. Außerdem habe ich noch einen PC für Games.

Was müsste ich denn zahlen für die Anforderungen?


----------



## svd (14. Juli 2012)

Hmm, ich schätze, so ab 650€ geht's los. Und Anno 2070 wird da eher nur auf hässlich laufen...

Aber, wenn das Gewicht eh keine Rolle spielt, könntest du in einen Minitower 500€ Komponenten quetschen, die eine höhere Spieleleistung als ein 700€ Notebook liefern können. 
Im Wohnzimmer betreiben wäre kein Problem (Ein Kasten, zwei Kabel), Balkon, wegen des Monitors, etwas lästiger.


----------



## Maddin1392 (15. Juli 2012)

Ein Notebook muss es schon sein, könnte auch mal passieren dass ich es mit an die Uni nehmen möchte. Könntest du mir einen 700€ Laptop raussuchen, auf dem Anno 2070 auf mittleren Einstellungen läuft? In nem anderen aktuellen Thread wird dieses Notebook empfohlen, meinst du das wär was für mich? Acer Aspire V3-771G-53214G50Makk mit leistungsstarker NVidia GeForce GT 650M 2048MB bei notebooksbilliger.de
http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatung/9311355-neues-notebook.html


----------



## svd (15. Juli 2012)

Das sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus. "Mittel" müsste bei ANNO2070 auf jeden Fall drin sein, mit reduzierter Auflösung evtl. sogar "hoch".


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2012)

Die 650m ist sogar recht stark für den Preis, auf mittel sollte es in der Tat gut laufen - siehe auch hier: NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


Aber man muss sich halt bewusst sein, dass ein gleichteuer PC deutlich besser wäre bzw. einer für vlt 450€ schon stärker also so ein Notebook wöre.


----------



## Maddin1392 (17. Juli 2012)

okay danke erstmal für die beratung, ich muss mir noch überlegen, ob ich wirklich 700 euro ausgeben will.


----------



## svd (17. Juli 2012)

Ja, schlaf lieber zweimal drüber. In einem Jahr kannst du das Teil nämlich in die Tonne treten.


----------

